# Mobil 1 vs royal purple



## jsc2087 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a 2000 gti vr6 and was thinking about switching to royal purple since it is dyno proven to give you a little wheel hp. I was wondering if anyone else is running royal purple, of f anyone could offer any advice.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Mobil 1 vs royal purple (jsc2087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsc2087* »_I have a 2000 gti vr6 and was thinking about switching to royal purple since it is dyno proven to give you a little wheel hp. 

says royal purple, or an independent researcher? royal purple just got sued (an lost) for making such advertising claims...
stick with what you are using if it has been working well for you. if you want to upgrade, i suggest redline synthetics... they use polyol ester base stocks that are proven to perform better and last longer than basic synthetics. i noticed an immediate difference when i switched in my 2.0T...


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Stay with the Mobil 1.


----------



## indybuell (May 7, 2010)

Which Mobil 1 is recommended for the 2.5l motor? Going to try my first oil change on my own this coming week. Trying to change the oil change FAQ, but the search isn't working very well yet.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

indybuell said:


> Which Mobil 1 is recommended for the 2.5l motor? Going to try my first oil change on my own this coming week. Trying to change the oil change FAQ, but the search isn't working very well yet.


 have access to an owner's manual?


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

I use Mobil 1 0w-40 Fully Synthetic, European Car Formula in my 2.0T. It last longer and is better than the castrol blend the dealer will put in it. MPG's went up also after switching, from 28.6 HWY to 33.5 HWY. The Mobil 1 costs more ($8 a quart vs $5 a quart) but IMO it's definately worth it, since the castrol will shear much quicker and then gets eaten. Haven't tried Purple or Redline yet to give my opinion on them, however there was a guy that posted his Oil analysis and there was the Mobil, Redline, and RP in the mix of the things he had... from what i saw the Mobil1 and the Redline were about on par with each other, with the Redline edging just slightly ahead of the Mobil.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

I am not at all a mobil 1 fan. I've run mobil 1, redline, and royal purple in my VR corrado--I have been to track days with all 3. You can read the oil temp on the corrado and as you can imagine, oil temp is pretty important for this application since the engine bay is fairly small. I liked both RP and Redline. But with the mobil 1, I was getting oil temps about 10-15 degrees hotter on the street than either redline or RP. And on the track, it was closer to 20, which is completely unacceptable. In my personal experience, I like royal purple better than redline for the simple reason that my engine ran noticeably smoother with it. Oil temps with the RP and Redline have been about the same. For reference, I use 10w40.


----------



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

mobil 1 10w-30 synthetic ftw in my mk3 jetta vr. never failed me so i just use it.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I hear disturbing things about mobil one. From alot of different enthusiasts. I've been putting it into my car for the last year or so. I've had no issue's as I can tell, and I havn't had my oil tested yet. I've been concidering going to RP because of the good things I hear but I'm skeptical about all the hear-say. I use 0w-40 I'm concidering moving up to 10w-40 because of the 50trim I just put on my car and the amount of time I'll spend in higher rpms. I've heard 0w-40 is recommended mainly for mpg and will end up in the long run reducing your defence against wear.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

http://theoildrop.server101.com/cgi/ultimatebb.cgi this'll help


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Used to run both Mobil 1 and Royal Purple. Just recently switched over to Amsoil. Yea it's quite a bit o coin more than the others but they have a stout track record. Bout to put some 5w-30 in a 1.8T and have quite a bit of miles to drive around with it in so we'll see how it does. I'm sure I won't be noticing anything at all, but atleast I'll be able to go to Vegas and back without worrying about the oil.


----------

